# VirtualBox not running after system update. [SOLVED]

## Illiander

I updated my system at the weekend, then this morning I tried to boot up VirtualBox, and I got the following error message:

```
VirtualBox - Error in supR3HardenedMainInitRuntime

RTR3InitEx failed with rc=-1912 (rc=-1912)

The VirtualBox kernel modules do not match this version of VirtualBox.

The installation of VirtualBox was apparently not successful. Executing

'/etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup'

may correct this. Make sure you do not mix the OSE version and the PUEL version of VirtualBox.

*************************************

where: supR3HardenedMainInitRuntime

what:  4

VERR_VM_DRIVER_VERSION_MISMATCH (-1912) - The installed support driver doesn't match the version of the user.
```

So, I tried to run "/etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup" No such file.

I ran my "load all virtualbox kernel drivers" script.

```
modprobe vboxdrv

modprobe vboxpci

modprobe vmmon

modprobe vmci

modprobe vmnet

modprobe vsock
```

Didn't help.

I tried rmmod-ing all those modules, then running the script again, still didn't help.

I tried removing and reinstalling VBox, same error.

I tried restarting the machine to completely purge all old versions of the modules.  Still got the same error.

What's the next thing to try?Last edited by Illiander on Tue Dec 15, 2015 8:18 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ct85711

Check to make sure you are running the correct version of the kernel that it's compiled too (i.e. it needs to be recompiled every time to update the kernel).

What is the output of

```
 uname -a
```

and

```
ls -l /usr/src/linux
```

The version of both of them should match.

----------

## Illiander

Yep, that was an issue. The update pulled in a new kernel version.

Unmerged the new one (I *don't* want to deal with a kernel update just now), and fixed the /usr/src/linux symlink.

Rmmod-ed the vbox modules, unmerged vbox, remerged vbox, and it still doesn't work.

I did notice something scroll by really fast while it was compiling about a hardened mode, with big warning labels surrounding it.  Maybe there's a use flag to turn that off?

----------

## mvaterlaus

 *Illiander wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Rmmod-ed the vbox modules, unmerged vbox, remerged vbox, and it still doesn't work. 
> 
> 

 

If you say, you remerged virtualbox, did you also rebuild virtualbox-modules? These are the Kernel modules and maybe you remerged them with the update, so they are built against the newly installed kernel. Since you did not boot with the new kernel merged within the update, the initial error messages came from using the old kernel with the modules compiled for the new kernel from the update.

----------

## Illiander

And there we go. Didn't realise that virtualbox-modules existed seperately from virtuablbox, and missed it on the eix output.

Working  :Very Happy: 

Thank you all  :Smile: 

----------

